# Question for ground blind users



## CheapSeats (Aug 18, 2005)

I bought a ground blind two years back and set it up and hunted 2 or 3 times,  the next time I went back it was covered in spiders. Not one or two but hundreds. Needless to say I did not go back to the blind the rest of the season.
Anyone have a solution other than packing it in and out every time?


----------



## PWalls (Aug 18, 2005)

Learn to like spiders?

Seriously, a blind that is left for any period of time is a natural attraction for insects. It has a nice humidity and darkness level. Especially if you leave it all closed up.

One option that might help would be to leave all the windows open and the door open when you leave it. That might allow enough atmosphere in there to make it less attractive.


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2005)

Packing it in and out is the best thing to do anyway.  They don't last long left in the environment.


----------



## CheapSeats (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try leaving everything open. I would like to keep it up for 2 reasons: 1. less noise(set up) and 2. it would become part of the environment(wildlife would get used to seeing it and I wouldn't have to worry about any scent issues).

Should I worry about those issues or not?


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2005)

CheapSeats said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies. I'll try leaving everything open. I would like to keep it up for 2 reasons: 1. less noise(set up) and 2. it would become part of the environment(wildlife would get used to seeing it and I wouldn't have to worry about any scent issues).
> 
> Should I worry about those issues or not?



What I do is take it in with me the first morning of the hunt (say Saturday morning or if I can get down on the Friday evening before and set it up the better) then I hunt out of it through the weekend and take it back out with me on Sunday evening or whenever the hunt is over.  I also put in a group of trees and brush up around it so that even when I take it out there is a clump of bushes still there for the animals to get use to.  It is very important to brush in a blind for deer.  Turkey do not seem to care.  In fact, with turkey you can sit it right in the middle of a field.  Ooops, I gave away a secret!


----------



## CheapSeats (Aug 18, 2005)

10-4 that makes alot of sense. I appreciate the help. 
Keep those secrets comming!!


----------



## Vernon Holt (Aug 18, 2005)

*Spiders*

Spiders are a way of life if you hunt.  They are part of the total scheme of things.  Learn to identify them.  If you can recognize the Black Widow and Brown Recluse you need not worry about the others.

Spiders should not influence how, when, or where one hunts.  Get used to it.


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2005)

CheapSeats said:
			
		

> Keep those secrets comming!!



One of the hardest parts of ground blind hunting is remembering you have to stay still and if you move it is slowly.  Everybody thinks that becasue you are in a blind you can move freely.  Wrong!

Also, if possible, keep only one side open for shooting through.  All other sides should be kept as closed as possible except fo maybe some cracks to look through to see if something is coming.  Obivously the open side should face the best chance of a shot.


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2005)

Vernon Holt said:
			
		

> Spiders should not influence how, when, or where one hunts.  Get used to it.



Mr. Vernon, that is easy for you to say but I hate them and they, along with snakes, ticks, and misquitoes, affect the way I hunt.


----------



## CheapSeats (Aug 18, 2005)

Vernon you are truely right but life is about choices and if I have the choice to hunt with hundreds of spiders crawling on me or two or three, I will choose the latter. Maybe its just me. I was just wondering if anyone had a solution. I'm not complaining or crying just looking for advice. Spiders or not I'll be in the woods!!!


----------



## CheapSeats (Aug 18, 2005)

Randy thanks for keeping them comming. You may just end up winning a fishing trip on the flats next spring. Vernon you can come too but you can't use my bug spray. Sand nats are part of fishing!


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2005)

Are you gun or bow hunting from this blind?


----------



## CheapSeats (Aug 18, 2005)

Mainly gun, but I am picking up bow hunting this fall.


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok two more tips.

For gun hunting you need to get a good set of bipod sticks or an adjustable walking stick type rest.  Sitting in a blind you have nothing to get a steady rest from.

For bow hunting you need a lighted sight of some kind.  You will find that the inside of the blind does not provide much light for these firber optic bow sights.  There are sights that are lighted but I also found (at Wally World) a little blue light that has a flexible extension that I velcroe to the riser and flex over to shine on the fiber optics.  Either way you need light because you can not get it inside the blind.


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2005)

Another

get a good comfortable stool to sit on.  Backs and big chairs get in the way inside these small blinds.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Aug 18, 2005)

*Spiders*

Please pardon my insensitivity.  It stems from having spent half a lifetime on the Ga. Coast and dealing with mosquitoes, sand gnats, deer flies, diamondbacks, cottonmouths, seed ticks, chiggers, and 90 degree temps in September.  I somehow never developed any fear of spiders.  I'll be watching out for them from now on though.

Vernon


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2005)

mr. Vernon,
No appologies necessary.  I am just a wuss!


----------



## CheapSeats (Aug 18, 2005)

Veron I'm still right with you. But its not fear, I respect alot of people and alot of things but don't fear much. I wasn't brought up that way. 

It comes down to choice.

I choose not to hunt in an enclosed blind covered in snakes, spiders,gnats,diamondbacks or any other animal. If its my only choice, I'll hunt a tripod or ladder stand. I'm sure you get the picture.

Neither one of you took me up on the spring fishing trip. We can catch some fish, drink some beverages and tell lies about all the suffering we've been through in the pursuit of our favorite game.


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2005)

CheapSeats said:
			
		

> Neither one of you took me up on the spring fishing trip. We can catch some fish, drink some beverages and tell lies about all the suffering we've been through in the pursuit of our favorite game.



Only invite me if you really want me to come.  I am game anytime you are.  I see you are from Lake City.  I have designed a few chicken processing plants down that way in the past.  Thank God I design schools now.


----------



## deuce (Aug 18, 2005)

Buy yourself some perminone spray and spray the inside of the blind when you set it up and then take the blind out with you on your last hunt of the week. This probably won't do anything to repel snakes but it will keep the spiders and other crawley critters at bay. I personally don't like blinds until it gets cold enough to keep the snakes away.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Aug 18, 2005)

Might want to toss in a few Roach Motels just for giggles. Seems I read on the label they might work for spiders. 

Vernon, any info on how to identify a Brown Recluse? A buddy at work got bit about a week ago and his arm looks like it's gonna rot clean off.  He is taking antibiotics but his arm is a mess. I never thought much about the Brown Recluse til I saw what happened to him. Thanks.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 18, 2005)

You could get ya a couple of those web catchers and hang them from the blind... I know a guy that has a few of them.


----------



## CheapSeats (Aug 19, 2005)

Off topic: Randy I'll fish with anybody and drink a beverage with most. Anyime you want to come in the spring just let me know. I have 20ft boat that fishes 3/4 comfortably. Its miserable out in the gulf right now. Water temperature inshore is in the 90's with no wind, fish are scattered.

I guess I could endure the blistering heat, suck it up and throw a bucket of spiders on board to prove my manhood. Then again maybe not! -Just joking Vernon.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 23, 2005)

Treat the blind with spray on Permanone (think that's what it's called). 

Odorless, and will keep insects off up to 2 weeks. 

Spray the blind when you leave it.


----------



## CheapSeats (Aug 24, 2005)

Bubba, where can I get some of that Permanone? Hellmart or Lowes?


----------



## Randy (Aug 24, 2005)

CheapSeats said:
			
		

> Bubba, where can I get some of that Permanone? Hellmart or Lowes?


Wally World carries it.  Just make sure you spry it and then give the area time to ventilate.  You do not want to breath this stuff in.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 26, 2005)

They say it lasts up to 2 weeks. That's why I'd spray it when I left. 

I've also seen it at Wally World - I think in the camping section.


----------



## CheapSeats (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

